# Hello Ladies! New female traveler looking for some inspiration!



## Abbie

Hey, I'm Abbie! Me and another girl are hitching/hopping for the first time next month. I'm pretty sick of hearing the usual, "Yea your going to die" and "Your so going to get raped" lines. Neither of us appear to be intimidating but I assure you our dominance and overall awareness of reality is very strong. As a result of what we've been through in the past, I'd say that were both some pretty strong fucking women. 
Any advice or words of encouragement from other female travelers would be well appreciated.


----------



## venusinpisces

You two will probably be just fine as long as you stick together and don't hitch alone. Have fun!


----------



## Beegod Santana

Not a female, but have traveled with many strong women and here's my advice.
-Take trains
-The second a situation seems a little sketchy, bail
-Pepper spray first, questions second

and ya'll should be fine


----------



## venusinpisces

In my opinion trains are nice but they will sometimes drop you off in the middle of nowhere so be prepared to hitch as a back up. That and big city yards tend to be located in some of the absolute sketchiest neighborhoods in this country. I thought I would be "safer" hopping freight alone until I got dropped off in the Memphis yard in the middle of the night, not knowing that it was in the top five for most violent cities in America. There were cars full of thugs following me at a snail's pace underneath the freeways where there was pretty much nobody around so I wouldn't recommend doing that solo.

And as for defending yourself, pepper spray is good but obviously not in a car. Be prepared to grab the wheel if necessary. I never had to do that but do have friends that have. Also, try not to sleep in anyone's car if you can help it. I hitched with another girl for years and, in the US at least, we never really had any major problems. Our pattern was to hitch during the daylight hours and then get out at night to sleep, no matter where we were or what the weather was. There were some exceptions but only on a very select basis. Hitching during the day will also eliminate the vast majority of tweekers, drunks and other people that are a bit off for whatever reason or just shouldn't be driving. We are both assertive people and would almost always refuse offers to go back to people's houses or go off the route we were headed. It's best to be as self-sufficient as possible and you will get places in a hurry that way too. So *always* have a sleeping bag and travel with someone who is independent enough not to get suckered into shady situations. It might not be a bad idea to also have a little money on hand for a bus ticket in case you get separated.


----------



## NyxNomasters

Shank. And make a smiley as a backup. Police will not confiscate it like they may a knife. 

Take a heavy padlock and a bandana that's been tied off in two corners, thread the knot through the padlock and then back through the bandana wrapping the lock in the fabric. Stick the lock in your pocket and let the knotted end hang out. Easy to grab, easy to swing, will knock someone out cold if necessary.


----------



## Missy

You will be fine I have been doing it for a long ass time. Don't listen to what people tell you.

A solo girl can be just fine on the rail...etc. if your not a weak little victim.


----------



## Beegod Santana

Smiley's can get you in a lot of trouble especially on the west coast these days. As long as the knife you're carrying is smaller than your palm you should be fine. I've been fucked with by cops more times than I can count and still have a straight blade that I've had since I took off about 8 yrs ago.


----------



## venusinpisces

I've heard rumors of kids getting getting felony weapons charges for smilies in New Orleans. That's why a big dog is the best "weapon" you can have. Knives are dangerous because they're hard to produce in the moment, as well as the fact that they can get taken away from you. Besides, you will not get an assault or homicide charge if your dog attacks someone. And most guys are more scared of big dogs than assertive females. Do learn how to control your dog, though, or you may end up with a lawsuit. I've stressed this point in another thread but it's worth repeating. 

I used to travel with a smiley but would never do that now because it makes you look like a total psycopath if you get searched by the police. Another word of advice: always act sweet and innocent when dealing with law enforcement, as long as they're not actively doing something that violates your rights. Being young and female, you can get away with a *lot*, assuming that you don't give them attitude. It took me many times of unnecessarily going to jail for dumb shit before I learned that. Better to go the easy route!


----------



## venusinpisces

Missy said:


> A solo girl can be just fine on the rail...etc. if your not a weak little victim.


 
The suggestion here seems to be that people who are assaulted are at fault for their own weakness. It's hard for me to accept that idea for so many reasons, especially considering that some of the girls I know who *have* been raped/assaulted on the road are some of the meanest and least "weak" people I've ever known.


----------



## JaimaJaima

I haven't traveled too far of distances, but I have been in a decent handful of shady situations by myself. As a pretty small woman I can say the best thing I've ever done is blow as much steam as I possibly can the instant someone starts walking my way. Now I don't mean act like a bitch, but don't give them a reason to think they can push you around. I feel like people are a lot more simple than we'd like to think, and in the situation where you need to shove off a bear or a large predator is to make yourself look big as possible-- same theory I've noticed with people. Being alert, giving short responses, and keeping a straight face has honestly been my first and best defense.


----------



## venusinpisces

JaimaJaima said:


> don't give them a reason to think they can push you around. I feel like people are a lot more simple than we'd like to think, and in the situation where you need to shove off a bear or a large predator is to make yourself look big as possible


Here is a photo of a cat that chased a bear up a tree. Same principle.


----------



## stove

So, a lot of info for solo/doppio female travelers around here seems to involve weapons and fighting...I know a TON of women whom have never let it get to that. A little creative lying (a boyfriend who's a marine/dad's a cop/FBI/Brother just got out of prison, wouldn't mind going back) goes a long way. Also, as I think Begood said, the second thing start getting sketchy, Assert yourself. If that doesn't work, BAIL.

A lil common sense goes a long way. Don't think like a victim, and you're less likely to become one.


----------



## Missy

I forgot to say your going to die and your also going to get raped!


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Seriously folks !!

I am female and have been hitch hiking for over 30 years.
I am small 5'3.

I have NEVER EVER BEEN:
Raped
attacked
etc etc etc
while hitch hiking.
I have hitched the USA & UK.

But I HAVE had all the above happen to me:
In the street
In the 'family' home.

People tell stupid stories to keep us scared!!

Just go for it grrrrls !!
Be careful, trust yer guts & ovaries.

Good luck on yer travels !


----------



## Myechtatel

NyxNomasters said:


> Shank. And make a smiley as a backup. Police will not confiscate it like they may a knife.
> 
> Take a heavy padlock and a bandana that's been tied off in two corners, thread the knot through the padlock and then back through the bandana wrapping the lock in the fabric. Stick the lock in your pocket and let the knotted end hang out. Easy to grab, easy to swing, will knock someone out cold if necessary.


 
haha, reminds of my friend who carried a cue ball in a sock. XD


----------



## Bishop

lets start a badass old skoll travel group n take box cars n have like thirty kids. IDGAF.
i just want some home girls to hang with lol.


----------



## LeatherTrampGypsy

As two females traveling together you'll get a lot of attention from the males. Don't let your guard down. Don't give them the time of day, they usually want something from you. Abbie, you look like a brave & intelligent girl. Trust your instincts! If someone won't leave you alone...create a dramatic scene. People hate confrontation. That'll send them on their way pretty quickly. Works everytime for me. 

Pepperspray is a must. Very reassuring to have. Just always keep it handy. I got in a weird situation with this tweeker bum & I forgot I put my spray back in my pack, for some stupid reason. I was pretty much defenseless. But I got him to fuck off pretty quick by flippin the 'bitch switch.' Don't be affraid of your attitude. People are intimidated by a loud bitchy woman. Haven't you noticed? hahaha

Best advice, hoped it helped? Have fun Mama! Don't forget to smile. GET DOWN WIT YA BAD SELF!!!!


----------



## dawgrunner

Myechtatel said:


> haha, reminds of my friend who carried a cue ball in a sock. XD


Bar of soap does a really good job when in a sock. Excuse to cops, you carry it around because you need to keep clean!


----------



## Abbie

Thank you all so much for the advice. I would have responded sooner but I'm already on the road ! I've made it from Pittsburgh to Austin without any problems what so ever. A few bums in Little Rock "accidently" grabbed my ass but that was it. All my worries and fears that I had going into this trip have been eliminated. I'm still cautious cause after all we are 2 girl travelers but everything has turned out to be very easy ha. I still carry my knife and pepper spray on me at all times and we never travel at night. We've squatted in the city a few times but i personally prefer setting up camp in the woods..I sleep so much better that way. As for making up lies to get creepy men away from you....love it. Since my road dog is always with me we end up telling persistant guys that were just lesbians. We came up with this whole aids story for when we encounter someone that mistakes us for lot lizards or something but we havent even had to pull out that one yet. Overall I'm having the best summer I've ever had. It's been a month and I feel a change within myself that I never expected.
For real though....will someone please help us hop a train. We've decided that we arent going to do it by ourselves our first time cause we've heard too many mixed stories about it so i'm not trying to rush into anything. It seems like everytime we set up camp we're near tracks..it's such a tease.

Also I'll be heading up to Denver soon! I'd love to meet some people there or along the way.


----------



## rezmutts

True just stick together and all will be good. avoid drinking.. that's all i gotta say. take care..


----------



## rezmutts

Just stick together and all will be well. change Ur socks, carry a knife and avoid getting drunk. take care..


----------



## Abbie

Haha SOCKS! such a hassle man. My feet have been through some serious shit during this trip.
As for getting drunk....yea um, I had intentions of not drinking or smoking cigs when I left home. Fail! I just wanna party with all the people I meet. Good thing my road dog has better self control than I do.


----------



## Diagaro

EXELENT! you didn't rely on infoz from us, you just jumped in and improvised!!! 
You are an exemplary tramp! I hope to make your acquaintance on the stones or steel!


----------



## Abbie

Diagaro said:


> EXELENT! you didn't rely on infoz from us, you just jumped in and improvised!!!
> You are an exemplary tramp! I hope to make your acquaintance on the stones or steel!



Thank you!! Does this mean I earn back my punk points?
And to be honest I did rely on info from outside resources for awhile..until I left then it was just improvising and common sense.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Awesome - glad you are having a great time!


----------



## Abbie

Thanks!
So after looking through these forums I seen that your hitching up the 101 to the gathering. Thats my plan as well. I've heard that it's hard to hitch up that interstate cause it's mostly tourists. Just wondering what your opinion was on that and if you've hitched up that way before.


----------



## dawgrunner

Linda/Ziggy said:


> Awesome - glad you are having a great time!


Hey when you leaving Ziggy? I'm out of here tomorrow. Heading to Cheyenne first.


----------



## dawgrunner

Abbie said:


> Thanks!
> So after looking through these forums I seen that your hitching up the 101 to the gathering. Thats my plan as well. I've heard that it's hard to hitch up that interstate cause it's mostly tourists. Just wondering what your opinion was on that and if you've hitched up that way before.


Hey Abbie
If your in Austin and decide not to hop a train try the 25 north starting in El Paso. Head all the way up to montana and cut across the 90. Stop in missoula its a great town. See you in Washington


----------



## Snipe Junkie

the 101 is probably one of the easiest highways to hitch on in america


----------



## Beegod Santana

Snipe Junkie said:


> the 101 is probably one of the easiest highways to hitch on in america


 
What he said.

So many times I've been picked up on that highway by tourists from the east coast who'd never seen a traveler before. Kinda like "oh honey, LOOK! Its one of those gypsy people! Wouldn't it be wild if we picked him up!" 

And when you consider that I'm a smelly long haired beardo who's been told that I still look like I'm pissed off when I'm happy... I think ya'll will be fine.


----------



## christianarchy

Glad to hear your doing well with no serious problems.

Learned from a female hitchhiking friend - If the driver grabs your leg or inquires about sex or does anything obviously sketchy, freak the FUCK out right then and there - don't wait for it to get bad - and make them pull the fuck over and let you out. Letting them get away with any little sketchy thing will make things way worse later on. A short fuse will keep you safe.
And always trust your guts. We're animals with instincts.


----------



## shwillyhaaa

its all about vibes, keep yourself feeling strong and able. dont let your face know. if you step in with a take-no-shit attitude, no one will fuck with you (or just get a big drooly big teethed dog like i did) ;]


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit

I am traveling alone, and one of the most important things for me hitchhiking is NEVER telling the driver I am single. I feel like if they think I have a "boyfriend" the other inquiries never happen.

Asserting yourself is another important thing. If someone says something uncomfortable, I will address it right away. In my experience they ususally quit there.


----------



## Lizzzzz

you're doin it grrl! the take no shit attitude definitely works. plus we're from the murder mitten  we gots the street smarts and can read creepos and crackheads a mile away. carryin a knife is a good idea. but from the stories i've heard cops get more rapey with travellin girls than the people who pick them up. usually the rides i got were from soccer moms that went out of their way for me cuz they have daughters and just wanted me to be safe ya know... and yeah the 101 is a cake walk.


----------



## Monkeywrench

Tell dudes you have a burning case of herpes. Stab the ones that say they don't care.


----------



## Zoetica

venusinpisces said:


> The suggestion here seems to be that people who are assaulted are at fault for their own weakness. It's hard for me to accept that idea for so many reasons, especially considering that some of the girls I know who *have* been raped/assaulted on the road are some of the meanest and least "weak" people I've ever known.


THANK YOU for saying this. Being told "don't look like a victim and you won't be one" essentially comes down to preemptive victim blaming if something does happen.


----------



## Zoetica

Lizzzzz said:


> you're doin it grrl! the take no shit attitude definitely works. plus we're from the murder mitten  we gots the street smarts and can read creepos and crackheads a mile away. carryin a knife is a good idea. but from the stories i've heard cops get more rapey with travellin girls than the people who pick them up. usually the rides i got were from soccer moms that went out of their way for me cuz they have daughters and just wanted me to be safe ya know... and yeah the 101 is a cake walk.



Holy shit the "soccer moms" along the 101 are GREAT.  I didn't even throw my thumb out and here come sweetheart soccer moms.


----------



## Wawa

Zoetica said:


> THANK YOU for saying this. Being told "don't look like a victim and you won't be one" essentially comes down to preemptive victim blaming if something does happen.


Well, wow. Thank you both. I've given the first part of this advise, without really thinking about the implied victim blaming.

Appreciate the food for thought.


----------



## Zoetica

Wawa said:


> Well, wow. Thank you both. I've given the first part of this advise, without really thinking about the implied victim blaming.
> 
> Appreciate the food for thought.


No worries, I realize the majority of women giving this advice honestly don't realize the implication. (And I've heard several women give that advice!) You're one of the few I've come across so far to respond cooly to another viewpoint on this (rather than defensively) so thank you!


----------

